# Will AWD be available in the new 5er?



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

The wife would like one, but wants AWD, so she is leaning towards the X5. Gotta love the 5er touring, especially if it came with AWD.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*The X5 is really as close as it'll get...*

That is at least what everyone seems to think. Road and Track and the Roundel did a test drive of the X5 4.6is and they loved it. The numbers look pretty close to the 540, too.

Now, if I could just find where I put that $68,000. Think I'll go check the couch cushions...


----------

